# Ghostbusters!!!



## Saeltari (Jun 18, 2009)

The reviews I am seeing are looking really good for this! 

Has anybody played it? Just the game preview had me chuckling and brought back memories.

-> Ghostbusters™: The Video Game

Would love to hear opinions on this. Like I said, most of the reviews are very complimentary.

Ghostbusters, man..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't had time to check out the reviews yet, but when I heard this was coming out, I thought to myself, "I hope it's good!"


If it is being well received, I'll definitely look to play it at some point.  I love Ghostbusters!


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't hear the music, even in my head, without cracking a smile.


----------



## Saeltari (Jun 21, 2009)

I got lucky up in Seattle once when I was passing through and at a jazz concert got to hear Ray Parker Jr. sing it live, with all of us audience type people yelling out the answer to who ya gonna call. Was great fun! 

Most of the reviews I am seeing are still looking good for it.


----------



## sdorot (Jun 23, 2009)

Is this out yet???  I've read that the visuals are great.  I'm curious as to how the storyline plays out/what characters you play as, what you have to do, etc.


----------



## weblegend (Jun 25, 2009)

looks interesting, may give it a try


----------



## Urlik (Jun 25, 2009)

the trailer looks fantastic and the characters are all easily recognisable
this could be really good if the gameplay matches the visuals


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, but what visuals?  Seems Terminal Reality have made a  donkey's behind of the PS3 visuals, which are (inexplicably) rendered in 540p -- as opposed to 720p on the 360 -- and, by all accounts, look a bit shoddy.  

It's disappointing, since the game itself looks like a lot of fun, and is getting good reviews.  But this may put me off buying it -- at least until I can get it for a bargain price.


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Jun 28, 2009)

You play as a new member of the team, but the game itself is very linear. Luckily the single-player mode is quite short, because I would easily get bored of it. Some of the ghosts are pretty easy to bust, and others are annoyingly difficult.Despite being a huge fan of the movies, this felt a bit stifled. Bill Murray provides the voice of Venkman, but most of the character we love from the films is gone.It is a fun game to play at first, but I would recommend waiting for it at bargain price.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting to hear, and chimes with what some of the reviews have been saying.  I think that maybe I _will _wait a while before picking up this one.


----------



## firstjump (Jun 30, 2009)

I just picked this up, it's awesome! The controls and graphics are all really smooth. Also, to hold me over while I'm not playing the game, I picked up The Real Ghostbusters volume 1 on dvd! It's complete with the first 30 episodes and a ton of special features. Can't wait till volume 2!


----------



## Noah Phoenix (Jul 8, 2009)

I hate sony...


----------

